# I would like something a bit different?



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

hi i was wondering what mammal i should go for, ive done the whole hamster,rats,ferrets,rabbits,guineapigs etc btu i want something different and unusual. Im not after hedgehogs lol but something like a virginia opposum. i can only spend upto £350 but would rather somehting a bit more affordable lol. So what do you think i should get?

Thanks

Ismail


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Richardson Ground squirrels. I met one the other day, he was so squidgy and adorable so next year I need to get a couple. I believe they sell for about £150 each and there are some on sale in classifieds at the minute


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

Can you tame them?


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't know if you can "tame" them but I love them too the only ones I ever met weren't tame but that's not to say you can't......they are exceedingly cute bless them.

What about Zebra Mice? I'm new to them (was also after something a bit different) and was told they wouldn't be tame but they're lovely, okay they don't like to be cuddled but they're more than happy to have a stroke and a fuss in fact they come out especially : victory:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

What about short tailed opossums (since you were after a more affordable critter from a Vriginia opossum)? I have two of my own, plus another here for a naughty holiday, and they're great!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Yes you can tame them. Cat/ Ditta have a couple and the male is sooooo tame. I fell totally in love with him and couldnt stop kissing and cuddling him. If you google them it says they are very tameable and bond closely with their owners


----------



## CaptainGodzilla (Aug 9, 2009)

Gambian Pouched Rat/S?

i dont know much about them, but my godmother recently got one and hes fantastic, very friendly


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

i really like opposums but very expeisive arent they?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

STOs are about £100 each... And I HOPEFULLY have some on the way *fingers crossed* All went well


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

ooooo nice baby STO's,any pics of their setups?

Thanks

Ismail


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

seems the usual jumpers arent on i seem to recall being told not to get a pet because its different and the being told not to choose a pet just because i had a setup for it ????????????????????? why aint people saying this to reptismail?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't find any pics of my STO set ups at the moment, no *lol* Maybe do a search? I know there are some on • Index page 

I think nobody is jumping on rep's case, because he hasn't already got a set up, so is looking into various critters before buying and will be getting the right set up for the specific critter he does decide on. And he already gave an idea of what he'd like by saying he was interested in Virginia opossums


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> I think nobody is jumping on rep's case, because he hasn't already got a set up, so is looking into various critters before buying and will be getting the right set up for the specific critter he does decide on. And he already gave an idea of what he'd like by saying he was interested in Virginia opossums


fair enough but i was thinking on space limit not much point in me saying i want a monkey but idk what sort but i only have room for a bird cage so ill buy a monkey and keep t in that or would you prefere that lmao! i know which version id prefere


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Huh? I don't really understand what you are getting at *blush*


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi, i dont have a setup and as i said i was really interested in opposums, so im reserching what species of opposum to get after reserching enough and by saying i want something different i say trhis because i have kept the ferret,rat,hamster,rabbits,guineapigs etc and i want something different to them.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Is your budget for the animal or the animal and the set-up? If it's both then I agree that Short Tailed Opossums are a good choice - I have 3 and they make great pets.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

reptismail said:


> Hi, i dont have a setup and as i said i was really interested in opposums, so im reserching what species of opposum to get after reserching enough and by saying i want something different i say trhis because i have kept the ferret,rat,hamster,rabbits,guineapigs etc and i want something different to them.


Considering the fact that you are what 13, 14 now? I'm wondering how you have managed to keep so many mammals. Rabbits can live for upto 8 years and that would put you at 5 or 6 (unless you still have him/her). I guess what I'm saying is that you seem to have had a lot of mammal pets in your very short life and seem to have quickly got bored of them and onto the next...... surely your burmese pythons should keep you busy enough! How will you afford to keep and feed these when they are fully grown? 

I appreciate you seem to come accross as a very mature and sensible young man but I can't help questioning your motives for owning such animals at such a young age. You are a very lucky lad to have such understanding (and generous) parents.

I wonder what will happen to the animals when you go off to uni?:whistling2:


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

bothrops said:


> Considering the fact that you are what 13, 14 now? I'm wondering how you have managed to keep so many mammals. Rabbits can live for upto 8 years and that would put you at 5 or 6 (unless you still have him/her). I guess what I'm saying is that you seem to have had a lot of mammal pets in your very short life and seem to have quickly got bored of them and onto the next...... surely your burmese pythons should keep you busy enough! How will you afford to keep and feed these when they are fully grown?
> 
> I appreciate you seem to come accross as a very mature and sensible young man but I can't help questioning your motives for owning such animals at such a young age. You are a very lucky lad to have such understanding (and generous) parents.
> 
> I wonder what will happen to the animals when you go off to uni?:whistling2:


 
how come everytime some one has a go at me it happens to be you? you ahve something against me keeping animals. And the reason i have kept so many mammals was i started keeping them froma young age and i have some pets which are even older than me. Myparents were brought up with lots of pets and im hoping to go to the local uni mate so looks like il be keeping themand im 14! sorry everyone but im just sick of people saying im going to end up selling my animals when i go to uni but ive answered it thousamnds of times in my threads! its just people think because im young im inexpeirinced , im not saying im expert but i do know a bit and im sick of other keepers who i have just as much expierience as ( not saying you bothrops ).

Rant over lol

and i was just wondering what other mammals are fun to keep


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Having re-read my post I do feel it may have been a little confrontational and for that I apologise, but I guess I just feel that you seem to be constantly on the look out for the next 'cool pet' rather than enjoying what you have. In the last couple of months you have added another burmese and boa to your collection (not small animals!), have enquired about monitors and have even asked if Rhea would make good pets!?


I guess I'm just very jealous. I am 30 years old, have a good job, no kids and a house of my own and yet I still do not have the money or space to properly look after one adult burmese python yet alone two and everything else you have (although I could go out tomorrow and buy a sub-adult and a baby or two).

I wish you all the best and hope you and your pets, howevver many you end up with, all live happy and healthy lives together.

cheers

Andy


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

oooh i still sooo want a STO! but dad said "no more animals in the house if you want more move out!" (anyone would think he was trying to get rid of me) :O


----------



## cato4eva (Dec 29, 2008)

i have to say i am same as the op in this thread my mum and dad had loads of animals and i have to admit i did add to it alot. i have easily had hundreds and i can still name every 1 lol and every 1 was cared for. and i am only 20 and i use to get the same of people u will get bored or wot u going to do wen u leave home. well i took a few with me wot my mum and dad would let me lol 

i hope u find wot u looking for i seen sto and they are lovely and the gam rat are ace


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks mate, ye same weve had loads and have loads lol and i can still name the lot lol


----------



## cato4eva (Dec 29, 2008)

but u have to admit it is lucky


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

bothrops said:


> Having re-read my post I do feel it may have been a little confrontational and for that I apologise, but I guess I just feel that you seem to be constantly on the look out for the next 'cool pet' rather than enjoying what you have. In the last couple of months you have added another burmese and boa to your collection (not small animals!), have enquired about monitors and have even asked if Rhea would make good pets!?
> 
> 
> I guess I'm just very jealous. I am 30 years old, have a good job, no kids and a house of my own and yet I still do not have the money or space to properly look after one adult burmese python yet alone two and everything else you have (although I could go out tomorrow and buy a sub-adult and a baby or two).
> ...


 
hi mte, i see what you mean abut im always asking about aniamsl lol but thats just mne im really curious abouthow you keep certain animals lol tahst why i was asking about these thinking about what mammal i COULD get lol i wouldnt begetting it for ages lol if i ever do i just like to know about random things.


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

*Virginia Opposum*

Hi

Both me and my friend have virginia opposums and i must say they are really good pets to have. 

We hope to be breeding them in January


----------

